# Thule Box



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 7, 2007)

So my wife calls me yesterday..."I did a bad thing"....."I forgot the Thule Cargo Box as uptop and I drove into a parking gargage".....so, anyone know where I can pick up a Thule Mountineer box or similar?  there must be used ones out there....thanks,,,,,new ones are about $350


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 7, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> So my wife calls me yesterday..."I did a bad thing"....."I forgot the Thule Cargo Box as uptop and I drove into a parking gargage".....so, anyone know where I can pick up a Thule Mountineer box or similar?  there must be used ones out there....thanks,,,,,new ones are about $350



OUCH!

did you check eBay?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

That sucks!  Did she do any damage to the rack or the car?

Sorry I don't know of anywhere to pick one up.  I would definitely give eBay a shot, but shipping may be high due to the size...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> So my wife calls me yesterday..."I did a bad thing"....."I forgot the Thule Cargo Box as uptop and I drove into a parking gargage".....so, anyone know where I can pick up a Thule Mountineer box or similar?  there must be used ones out there....thanks,,,,,new ones are about $350



REI often has older models on sale.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 7, 2007)

no damage to the racks/roof......i was hoping to be able to repair, but the damage is extensive....


----------



## powers (Dec 7, 2007)

Being 1/4 cheap Scottsman, I've "fixed" some boxes in the past. If the hardware is all good you may be able to get a plastic fabricator to weld the box where the cracks are. Most boxes are thermoplastic, typically ABS, and can be hot air welded. Just make sure the cracks are drilled out first to keep them from propogating. Failing that you can fiberglass the inside. Make sure you rough up the surface first and clean it well. Bondo fiberglass repair kits work well and better if you can get your hands on a heat gun. Maybe someone that does fiberglass repair on boats could hook you up. Failing all that you could throw out in my dump...........


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 7, 2007)

I did the same thing a few years back....The thule went almost flat. I bent the cross over bars but the thule was fine after I backed up...it just popped right back to shape.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

Just be glad there weren't mountain bikes attached to the roof, that doesn't end nearly as well....  Don't ask how I know...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Just be glad there weren't mountain bikes attached to the roof, that doesn't end nearly as well....  Don't ask how I know...


Double ouch!!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Just be glad there weren't mountain bikes attached to the roof, that doesn't end nearly as well.... Don't ask how I know...


 
How do you know?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

andyzee said:


> How do you know?



I told you not to ask! :smash:

Don't ask me to tell the story about how I drove into a low overhang with two brand new (only used once) mountain bikes on the top of our Blazer, and how it ripped the factory roof rack clean off the roof (well not so clean, left a few holes) fatally wounding one bike rack tray and damaging the other (the goner being brand new as well).  Please, please don't make me tell that story...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I told you not to ask! :smash:
> 
> Don't ask me to tell the story about how I drove into a low overhang with two brand new (only used once) mountain bikes on the top of our Blazer, and how it ripped the factory roof rack clean off the roof (well not so clean, left a few holes) fatally wounding one bike rack tray and damaging the other (the goner being brand new as well).  Please, please don't make me tell that story...


Thats bad B...I would have freaked out.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 7, 2007)

here is a huge gaping hole in the back (3 fists) and large cracks on either side of the box running more than half way......dont think its repairable


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Thats bad B...I would have freaked out.



Luckily the car and rack took the brunt of the damage.  My wifes bike was fine except for a few scratches, mine had a spoke ripped out and that was about it.

Sorry to go off topic...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Please, please don't make me tell that story...



Please!:lol:

I have a Honda CRV with a Thule rack.  I had my kayak racks up top with both kayaks on the roof.  I had just gotten home from the beach and was too lazy to take them off, but needed to mow a few lawns.  My trailer was all loaded in the garage, so i just backed up to it like I always did.  I guess my car cant fit in the garage with kayaks on the roof.....:smash:  Pushed the entire rack forward on the car, and left two big dents over the garage door where they hit.  No damage other than the dents, once I slid the rack back.:lol:

Now about your story Brian....:wink:


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I told you not to ask! :smash:
> 
> Don't ask me to tell the story about how I drove into a low overhang with two brand new (only used once) mountain bikes on the top of our Blazer, and how it ripped the factory roof rack clean off the roof (well not so clean, left a few holes) fatally wounding one bike rack tray and damaging the other (the goner being brand new as well).  Please, please don't make me tell that story...



Does insurance cover that?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Does insurance cover that?



Probably.  It wasn't a big enough deal for us to involve them though, no need to make our rates go up...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking at the Yakima SKYBOX1800....has some nicer features than the Thule...anyone have any experience with the Yak Cargo boxes?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Looking at the Yakima SKYBOX1800....has some nicer features than the Thule...anyone have any experience with the Yak Cargo boxes?



I have an older (4yrs?) 1600 and have been very happy with it. It has the quick release mounts and opens on both sides. It just barely fits a pair of 180 cm skis. Couldn't get anything bigger or the gate on my Subaru wouldn't open. Just don't pop it open on both sides, it's nearly impossible to get back together. :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 10, 2007)

A nice feature on the Yaks vs the Thule's is the locking mechanism is an actual handle, i've heard alot of peoples keys snapping on the Thules then they are trying to close and lock the lid.....the quick release clamps is nice as mounting/unmounting the Mountineer with the U Bolts was a pain


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn, that stinks.  I was actually hoping you were selling one.  If you see two, let me know.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 10, 2007)

RackAttack is selling at $404 minus a $25 Yak Rebate...Shipping to a Commercial Address is $50.00...no tax so $429 total.....SnoHaus in Huntington comes to $460 total ($449-$25 rebate plus tax)


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 10, 2007)

I may have a cargo box for sale. I recently purcahsed a used Subaru Legacy Wagon. The car included a brand new never installed Subaru cargo box. The previous owner had it stored in his gargage for the last 1-2 years. It was still in the plastic bag and cardboard box it came in. It's Subaru P/N E361SAG300. It's a 16 Cuft model. I'm unsure what manufacturer makes this for Subaru but it looks just like the Thule Atlantis 1600. It has locks on 2 sides and opens from either side. Subaru sell this for $425 to 500. I'm quite certain that I'll never use it. I'll let it go for $300 if picked up in Connecticut. I can take photos and give you a link to the installation directions if anyone is interested.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 11, 2007)

mlctvt...check your PM


----------



## Rook (Dec 15, 2007)

Hope your deal with mlctvt works out.  If not, you can search craigslist in your area.


----------

